# White Chocolate and Milk Chocolate



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Just had twin Nigora bucklings arrive here not too long ago! They're spunky, healthy, and have both nursed! Their dam is being a very loving, attentive girl. She blooped them out at light speed! 

Their dam is a CAGBA registered Angora, and the sire is an AGS registered Nigerian Dwarf. 

As you can tell from the photo, one is brown and one is white! Not that their names will stay chocolatey, but it works for the moment!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Very nice! As soon as you can get a pic of them in natural light so I can be really jealous !


----------



## tandy28 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have 3 sets of twins and all 3 one baby is black or dark and other baby is light. So amazing how that happens.

Sent from my MB886 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

They're super cute! My little brother suggested the names Nutella and Fluff, his two favorite sandwich spreads. I know, not very good boy names lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Better pictures this morning!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too sweet!


----------



## lanafana (Apr 22, 2013)

Adorable!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If I was into fiber at all I would have to get some of these little guys. They just look so soft and cuddly!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes, they are so cute, Nutella could work if the brown one is nutty! Fluff Is a bit girly though


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Adorable! Makes me want fluffy goats to go with my milk goats!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Now that is somethin to have a white and a brown one like that! I guess I'm already used to two tone goats. Beautiful little fluffy goats.


----------

